# VA code says 1.5" inch pipe on shower drain



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I would use 2" Pipe anyway. When it gets clogged with hair and soap scum it will be easier to put a snake through the trap.

Trust me, it will fit.

Post a picture of the location you're trying to put it and the pipe you're working with.


----------



## wcarroll (Aug 10, 2011)

*Thanks Alan..*

I will post a picture this evening after I get off work.. Dry fitting the p-trap and shower drain together it looks like I need another 1 to 2 inches in height to clear the plumbing using the 2 x 6 raised floor..


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

What's the material below the raised 2x6 floor? Concrete or wood? 

Either way you can take some of it out for the bottom of the p-trap to sit in so that it will fit in the joist bay.

:yes:

I believe the 2" p-traps we use are a vertical dimension of 7-1/2" so they should fit in a 2x8 bay, but 2x8 now are 7-1/4, so they don't anymore. At any rate, the amount of material you need to remove below it is pretty small.


----------

